# craftsman router



## alken26 (Feb 27, 2008)

hi i,m alken i have a question i have a craftam #28082 i want to know what router company make that type of router it looks like porter cable thank you
alken


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Alken, Welcome to the forum. If it looks like a P.C., Then it may be. The company will try to find a good router, and be able to save a few dollars on it's cost, and they try to make some money on it. So you may have the correct answer.


----------



## aivenyy (Feb 23, 2010)

search it in search engine, that's the fastest way.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Did You find what You need?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I know there are sites that list the manufacturers of sears products. It goes by the first 3 digits of the model number. I can't find it in my bookmarks, but I did post the link on here, I think in a thread about an old table saw.

Some of the sites had codes listed the other ones didn't.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

here ya go... make sure to read the disclaimer at the top... 

Tool Hacker » Who makes tools for Sears Craftsman brand?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> here ya go... make sure to read the disclaimer at the top...
> 
> Tool Hacker » Who makes tools for Sears Craftsman brand?



Thank you, that was one of the sites.


----------

